# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Irak iç Savaşa Gidiyor

## iputisamo

Irak İç Savaşa Gidiyor....................Vedat Yenerer

15 Aralık''ta namluların ucunda ve halkın gözünün içine baka baka yapılan hileli seçimlerin sonuçları hala açıklanmadı. Ne zaman açıklanacağını da Allah bilir. Sünniler pek çok şehirde ayaklandılar ve seçimin tekrarlanmasını isterken, şiiler ve Kürtler doğal olarak karşı çıktılar. Bugünlerde de ABD''yi arkalarında hissetmenin verdiği rahatlıkla pişkin bir biçime koalisyon çalışmalarına başladılar. 

Irak bana göre bam başka bir sürece girdi. Kürtler ve şiiler fırsat bu fırsat diyerek özgürlük peşinde koşup güçlerini arttırmaya çalışırken, ülkenin orta kesimindeki Araplar ve Türkmenler seslerini ve güçlerini daha da artırdılar.

AKP''nin özel destek verdiği Mesut Barzani bugünlerde çok mutsuz. üünkü bölgedeki gelişmeler Kürdistan''ın kursağında kalacağının habercisi gibi.
ABD öteden beri köstek olduğu Sünni Araplara ve Türkmenlere yönelik politikasını ciddi olarak değiştirmeye başladı. Hem Sünni Araplara hem de Türkmenlere ilk kez parasal yardımda bulundu ve seçimlerde milletvekili sayılarını arttırma sözü verdi. üünkü Irak''ta en eğitimli ve akılcı milletlerin Türkmenler ve Sünni Araplar olduğunu çok iyi biliyorlar ve İran''a saldırılması durumunda bu toplumları daha fazla karşısına almak istemiyor. 

Bu arada Sünnilerin Arap dünyasından aldıkları desteği de küçümseyemez. 

Bugünlerde Sünni Araplar ve Türkmenler arasındaki ilişkiler de ciddi olarak artmış durumda. Ortak düşmanlara karşı tam bir işbirliği var ve geçen gün yapılan ortak basın açıklamasında Irak''taki barışın önündeki en büyük engellerden biri olan milis güçlerinin derhal lağvedilmesini istediler. Bu isteğe ABD''den de olumlu yanıt geldi. 

Irak''ta Irak ordusu haricine silahlı güç olarak Kürtlerin peşmergeleri ve şii''lerin de İran''da eğitilmiş ve İran yanlısı on binlerce " Bedir Birlikleri" adlı silahlı güçleri var. Bu milisler kendi bölgelerinde hiçbir kanunu tanımadığı gibi istediğini yapma özgürlüğüne de sahipler. Irak''ın bütünlüğü söz konusu ise bu silahlı birliklerin hala var olması bütünlüğün gerçekte korunamadığını gösteriyor. Bu nedenle Sünniler ve Türkmenler ülke genelinde üniformalı Irak polis ve askerinden başka silahlı gücün bulunmaması için ABD''ye görüş bildirdi.
üzellikle Bedir Birlikleri''nden ABD''nin rahatsız olduğu biliniyor ama ABD''nin onlarla birlikte peşmergeleri de günlük yaşamdan çekme fikrine sıcak bakması yeni ve somut bir gelişmedir. 

Eğer Arap ve Sünnilerin bu istekleri yerine getirilmezse Irak ateşten bir topa dönecek 
ABD, Arapların ve Türkmenlerin zaman içinde çok iyi silahlandığını ve büyük bir intikam duygusu ile ülkenin her yerinde daha kanlı bir savaş başlatacağını biliyor.
üzellikle Kerkük konusunda Araplarla Türkmenler ciddi bir anlaşma içindeler. Bundan sonra Peşmergelerin gövde gösterisi yapmasına izin vermeyeceklerini açıkladılar. Buna rağmen dün Barzani ve Talabani Kerkük''ün ele geçirilmesi için işbirliği içinde olduklarını açıladılar.

Eğer ABD, Arap ve Türkmenlerin isteklerine bir kez daha karşı çıkarsa, Irak''ta kontrol tamamen elden gidebilir. Felluce, Ramadi, Diyala, Samarra, Tikrit Musul ve Telafer''de yanlarında on binlerce peşmerge olmasına karşın ABD askerlerinin hiçbir şekilde direnişi kontrol altına alamadığı gerçeği varken, olası bir iç savaşa ramak kaldığını söylemek yanlış olmaz. 

Barzani ve Talabani bugünlerde çok düşünceli. Bütün gücüyle yüklendiği Telafer, Musul, Altunköprü ve Kerkük''ü ele geçirememenin hayal kırıklığını yaşıyor. İlk günlerdeki ABD desteği de her gün azalıyor. Artık istediği Türkmeni vuramıyor ve gözaltına alamıyor. üünkü tepkiler hemen mermi ve bombaya dönüşüyor. Kimse kimseyi kandıramaz...

Irak''ın kuzeyinde gerçek durum şudur:

Sözde Kürdistan sınırları içinde kalan bu şehirlerde Araplar ve Türkmenler hakim, Erbil''in doğusu ve Süleymaniye bölgesi de ezeli düşmanı, kan davalısı Celal Talabani''nin elinde.

Barzani''nin Kürdistan''ı kurması için on binlerce değil, yüz binlerce peşmerge bu şehirlere girip her köşeyi tutup binlerce insan da öldürmesi lazım. Böyle bir babayiğit''de Irak''ta yok!..

Bu girişimin sonu Kürter için hüsran olur. Türkiye''nin de girmesine hiç gerek kalmaz. şiisi Sünnisi tüm Türkmenler ve Araplar iki günde Kürtlerin ümüğünü sıkar ve kıran kırana bir savaş başlar. O zaman da Irak''taki Kürtleri ezen, Türk Kürt düşmanlığını körükleyen, ABD ve Yahudilerin maşası ve dünyadaki son Diktatörlerden Barzani aşireti Irak''ta bir gün duramaz. " Kürdistan mehmetçiğe mezar olur" diyen nankörler de kime sığınır bilmem. Bunu iyi bilen Kürtler hazır AKP işbaşındayken,Türkmenleri dizginlemişken Kürdistan''ı elbirliği ile ilan etme peşine. İddiam şudur: Irak 2006''nın sonuna doğru iç savaşa gidecektir.

----------

